# 56G Stocking Help



## Eliminator (Oct 28, 2014)

I need some help figuring out what to stock my 56G column with... I would like active colorful fish if possible. I currently have 3 zebra danios in it from a previous stock that overtime died off due to unfortunate events, I feel that everything that happened to them shortened their lifespan. (i had to move them four times, and once their tank got shattered and I literately had to grab them and throw them in a bucket with water and prime in it.) 


If possible I would like to keep the danios and add more to get a nice school and a shoal of cory cats. I am open to all suggestions tho.


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

What are the dimensions of the column?
Assuming it has enough length for the fast swimming danios, I'd up their number to at least 6, you could also have a school of cherry barbs with them.
For corys I'd go with peppered or pandas as they'd like the cooler temperature the danios & cherry barbs prefer.


----------



## Eliminator (Oct 28, 2014)

18"L x 30"W x 24"H


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Odd sized tank indeed! You shoud have enough floor space for Danios with a 30" width. Cherry Barbs are a great idea, can I suggest a few albino Cherry in the mix? You may also want to look at adding some long fin or gold Danios to the mix. I would also add corys as suggested, but maybe toss in 4-6 Kohli Loaches to jazz things up a tad.


----------



## srshaggy (Feb 10, 2011)

I've must admit I never had much interest in Guppies or Mollies, but my opinion has changed after adding 6 male Guppies and a few Creamsicle Mollies to my 55 gallon that already contained a school of Giant Danios, 3 Cory Cats and a few mixed Tetras. The Guppies are really entertaining and colorful and you can get them in an amazing rainbow of different colors. They actually school with the Danios sometimes. The Mollies have some decent color choices available too. Try a German Blue Ram or 2 as well for some good looking color and fun behavior.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

My favorite fish (not that you have to like them) are yo yo loaches. They do hang out on the bottom, but they are all over and are always playing around. They are not terribly spendy, and they grow big but not huge. 5 to 6 would be nice.


----------

